

Show HN: onHand - Accept appointments from your website - hansy
https://www.onhand.co

======
johnmurch
Neat Idea, but tried to setup an appointment with someone using it and it wont
let me select the day. e.g. [http://redbearded.com/](http://redbearded.com/)

No JS errors either, so not sure what I am doing wrong.

~~~
hansy
That's odd. May I ask what browser and operating system?

Are you choosing an available day (i.e. one that isn't grayed out)?

